# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Для тех, чье пение не является заработком- конкурсы Караоке

## biay1

конкурс -КАРАОКЕ-БЕЗ ГРАНИЦ.


Дамы и Господа!
9 июня 2009 года стартует Всероссийский конкурс непрофессиональных исполнителей «Караоке без границ». 
Российские победители делегируются Оргкомитетом KWC-Россия, как официальные представители России на Karaoke World Championships 2009, который проводится 11-12 сентября 2009 г. в Финляндии.
1. В конкурсе могут принять участие непрофессиональные исполнители любого образования и профессии от 18 лет.
2. Репертуар может исполняться на любом языке и в любом музыкальном стиле.
3. В конкурсе *не могут* принимать участие профессиональные исполнители, имеющие контракты на концертную или студийную работу, как сольные исполнители или участники групп.
4. В конкурсе *не могут* принимать участие исполнители, основным видом деятельности которых является концертная и гастрольная деятельность.
Гран-при конкурса – подготовка и поездка двух финалистов (мужчина и женщина) на чемпионат Мира по Караоке – Karaoke World Championships в Финляндию. 
Все расходы по поездке принимают на себя организаторы конкурса.
Караоке-клуб «Дуэты» приглашает всех поющих людей принять участие в отборочных турах конкурса.
Конкурс будет проходить в клубе «Дуэты» по адресу: г. Москва, ул. Садово-Кудринская 2/62.
Более подробная информация по телефонам: 8-916-020-52-85 Елена. 8-903-194-30-95 Ольга.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
будет не только голосование на сайтах, все выложенные видеофайлы будет просматривать и жюри. И только на основании всех этих оценок будет проходить финал.Финал будет проходить 18 и 19 августа.
Всероссийский конкурс «Караоке без границ».

9 июня 2009 года стартовал Всероссийский конкурс непрофессиональных исполнителей для участия в чемпионате Мира по Караоке – Karaoke World Championships.

Финал отборочного конкурса пройдет 18 и 19 августа 2009 года в Москве в клубе Дуэты по адресу Садово-Кудринская 2/62.

Конкурс любителей пения караоке признан Национальным отборочным конкурсом для определения лучших исполнителей караоке и отправки победителей отборочного конкурса от России на «Чемпионат Мира по Караоке». Официальным партнером Karaoke World Championships является клуб Дуэты (www.duets.ru www.duets-*********** ). В соответствии с правилами Чемпионата Мира по Караоке, от страны могут участвовать до 2-ух представителей (мужчина и женщина).


Положение о конкурсе «Караоке без границ».
Цели и задачи конкурса:

Талантливые караоке - исполнители получают возможность выступать на уровне признанных голосов планеты. Финалисты выступают на сцене зала Лахти более 5 тыс. кв. м., перед международной аудиторией и судьями. Трансляция проходит на известных европейских телеканалах и дает возможность любителям пения проявить свой талант, и продемонстрировать его на мировом уровне, а так же является национальной идеей популяризации и развития движения караоке.
Общее положение:
Лучшие караоке-исполнители планеты состязаются на чемпионате мира Karaoke World Championships с 2003 года.
Данный конкурс известен, как самое масштабное и престижное ежегодное караоке – событие в мире.
Чемпионат мира по караоке является не политизированным конкурсом. Он примиряет и объединяет исполнителей всех континентов не зависимо от расы, национальности и религиозной принадлежности.

Место проведения:
7-ой чемпионат мира по караоке (KWC 2009) состоится в Финляндии, в городе Лахти. 11-12 сентября 2009 года в сотрудничестве KWC, Eastway, Lahden Messut и официальными партнерами более чем из 20 стран.



Форма и структура конкурса:

1. В конкурсе могут принять участие непрофессиональные исполнители любого образования и профессии от 18 лет.
2. Репертуар может исполняться на любом языке и в любом музыкальном стиле.
3. В конкурсе не могут принимать участие профессиональные исполнители, имеющие контракты на концертную или студийную работу, как сольные исполнители или участники групп.
4. В конкурсе не могут принимать участие исполнители, основным видом деятельности которых является концертная и гастрольная деятельность.
5. В отборочных турах конкурса возможно повторное участие.
6. Участие в конкурсе принимают исполнители, прошедшие предварительное прослушивание.
7. Предварительное прослушивание проходит каждый вторник в 19 часов в караоке клубе «Дуэты». Предварительно необходимо записаться на прослушивание по телефону: 8-916-020-52-85.ЕЛЕНА
8. Приехать по адресу Садово-Кудринская 2/62, заполнить анкету и оплатить вступительный взнос в размере 500 рублей.
9. Участники, прошедшие предварительное прослушивание в назначенное время принимают участие в видеосъемке и оплачивают коллекторский взнос в размере 1500 рублей. Участник так же получает видеозапись своего выступления.
10. Видео конкурсанта размещается на сайтах www.duets.ru www.duets-*********** и www.vokalist.ru
11. Каждому участнику присваивается порядковый номер и номер sмs голосования.
12. Участники полуфинала определяются как подсчетом голосований на сайте, так и мнением жюри.
13. В конце каждого месяца, путем подсчета голосов(члены жюри ), и баллов, определяется 4 финалиста: двое мужчин и две женщины, которые принимают участие в финале конкурса, который пройдет 18 августа 2009 года в Москве в клубе Дуэты по адресу : Садово-Кудринская 2/62.
Жюри финала конкурса:
Состав жюри конкурса: музыкальные эксперты, критики, журналисты, артисты, поэты, композиторы, продюсеры.
Состав жюри формируется и утверждается оргкомитетом конкурса.
Каждому члену жюри выдается оценочный лист с именами конкурсантов и краткой информацией о них. Критериями оценки является:
А) Вокал
Б) Создание единого сценического образа
В) Артистизм (харизматичность и душевность исполнения)
Г) Соответствие выбранного репертуара
Максимальная оценка по каждому критерию – 10 балов. В каждой графе по каждому критерию суммируется общий бал.

Счетная комиссия:
Счетная комиссия состоит из членов оргкомитета конкурса.

Награды и призы:

Все участники финала отборочного конкурса награждаются почетными грамотами и дипломами.
Гран-при конкурса – подготовка и поездка двух финалистов (мужчина и женщина) на чемпионат Мира по Караоке – Karaoke World Championships в Финляндию. Все расходы по поездки принимают на себя организаторы конкурса.
Организаторы конкурса:
Караоке клуб Ресторан «Дуэты» www.duets.ru www.duets-***********
Что касается рамок Российского,то уже принимают участие жители города ТУЛА,и ждем победителей отборочных туров из Регионов.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Дорогие друзья!!!Вот наши первые ласточки!!!!

Всероссийский конкурс «Караоке без границ» - Саратов
С 20 июня в развлекательном комплексе «БУЛЬВАР» - караоке клубе «ОПЕРА» стартовал Всероссийский конкурс «Караоке без границ».
Теперь и у Саратовских любителей караоке появилась возможность стать участниками популярнейшего во всём мире конкурса «Karaoke World Championships», который способствует не только развитию творческого потенциала исполнителей, но и является тем мероприятием, где стираются все географические границы, где все участники это замечательного конкурса объединяются в одну большую творческую семью.
Организаторы и партнёры конкурса «Караоке без границ» в Саратове благодарит Московских коллег за содействие в развитии караоке движения в регионах России и надеется, что Саратовские исполнители займут достойное место не только во Всероссийском, но и в мировом караоке движении.
Представитель конкурса «Караоке без границ» в Саратове ООО «Арттайм», благодарит руководство развлекательного комплекса «Бульвар» и караоке клуба «Опера» за поддержку в организации конкурса на Саратовской земле.
Музыкальный партер конкурса в Саратове – радиостанция «Добрые песни»
Представитель конкурса Официальный партнёр конкурса

Партнёры конкурса

Ждем еще подключений из регионов.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
несколько основных факторов, которые принимаются во внимание при оценке конкурсантов на ЧМ по караоке (можно сортировать в любом порядке):

1. Вокал
2. Органичное поведение на сцене, сценогеничность
3. Умение работать с залом и общаться с публикой
4. Его Величество Репертуар
5. Личная харизма исполнителя
6. Различные политические мотивы (не зависят от конкурсанта).

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Всероссийский конкурс «Караоке без границ».
. Эксклюзивным уполномоченным представителем конкурса по договору с клубом «Дуэты» в Нижнем Новгороде является Караоке Клуб «Sound hall» .
29 июня, 6 июля, 13 июля в Караоке Клубе «Sound hall» пройдут предварительные прослушивания, а 21 июля генеральное прослушивание, по итогам которого определятся 6 достойных представителей Нижнего Новгорода и области. 
Видео ролики 6 участников направляются представителям KWC 2009 в России. Прошедшие отборочный тур в Караоке Клубе «Sound hall» участвуют в Финале конкурса 18 и 19 августа 2009 года в Москве в клубе Дуэты по адресу Садово-Кудринская 2/62.
Гран-при конкурса – подготовка и поездка двух финалистов (мужчина и женщина) на чемпионат Мира по Караоке – Karaoke World Championships в Финляндию. Все расходы по поездке принимают на себя организаторы конкурса.
По вопросам участия в прослушивании обращаться в Караоке Клуб «Sound hall» ул. Рокоссовского д. 15 т. 461 777 0
www.musicdom.ru
Вот и еще новости....Ждем дальше.

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
Даже, если кто-то из претендентов не очень уверен в своих силах, то я рекомендовал бы все равно поучаствовать в Отборе для того, чтобы получить видеоролик своего выступления, который в дальнейшем можно использовать для презентаций или как приложение к резюме для работодателей!
Конечно, стоимость такого ролика - 2000 руб. для кого-то может быть и высока, но нужно знать, что съемки проводятся на профессиональной свето, видео и акустической аппаратуре - скорее всего овчинка стоит выделки...:cool:

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
Пока там не очень сильный состав претендентов (за исключением пары-трёх человек) - не подключились ещё "главные" караокерские силы Москвы, но все еще впереди!
Посмотреть участников можно здесь:
http://music-coctail.ru/component/op...0/Itemid,9003/
Я на нашем форуме настолько давно, что просто уверен в том, что половина наших форумчан, поющих любительски (не работающих в ресторанах), могут смело котироваться в Отборе на очень высоком уровне - настолько хорошо вы поёте!
Удачи всем!
Я люблю вас - люди поющие! :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 6 часов 42 минуты*
Забыл добавить, что запись на Отборе на ЧМ в Дуэтах (Москва) теперь проводится не только по вторникам, но и в среду-четверг!

На сегодня есть уже штук пятнадцать претендентов, из которых только человека четыре можно рассматривать серьёзно!
Форумчане - любители пения - присоединяйтесь! Вперед - за Россию!:smile:

Поздравляю всех музыкантов форума с победой россиянки Натальи Пилютиной на Чемпионате Мира по караоке, который проводился в Финляндии, г. Лахти 11-12 сентября 2009 года! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Российский представитель Фёдор Рытиков вошел в десятку сильнейших караокеров мира среди мужчин!
Это результаты именно того отбора, на который я приглашал всех желающих в самом своем первом посте. :Ha: 
Видеонарезку с Чемпионата Мира Натальи и Фёдора можно посмотреть здесь:
Наталья:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT4kV...eature=related

Федор:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q9DOoDdr-Y

И здесь тоже можно увидеть наших, только среди малюсеньких эпизодов всех финалистов попавших в десятку:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZT3AtFjB0Y

----------


## Mazaykina

> Поздравляю всех музыкантов форума с победой россиянки Натальи Пилютиной на Чемпионате Мира по караоке, который проводился в Финляндии, г. Лахти 11-12 сентября 2009 года!


Послушала, посмотрела- ЗДОРВО!!! Собственно, это конкурс не караоке, а нормальный, вокальный. Девочка поет под самые обычные минусовки, плейбэки, как и большинство наших форумчан, как и на всех конкурсах, где не подразумевается живой аккомпанемент.  
Может я что-то не понимаю. Кто-нибудь разъяснит мне отличие Конкурса Караоке от Вокального?

----------


## Лев

> Кто-нибудь разъяснит мне отличие Конкурса Караоке


В треке караоке прописывается мелодия песни на всё время его звучания(чтобы далеко не убегали:smile:). А конкурс он и в...  конкурс. *Мариночка!* А не пора ли на форуме что-то вроде виртуальных конкурсов сообразить? Варианты: соавторское творчество форумчан, кто лучше споёт песни авторов форума и т.д.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Лев*,
Лева, да я знаю, чем отлчается трек караочный от минусовки. Мне непронятно другое- почему девушка поет в НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ минус и это называется конкурс Караоке, а не конкурс вокалистов!

*Добавлено через 20 секунд*



> А не пора ли на форуме что-то вроде виртуальных конкурсов сообразить?


Я только за!  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Мне непонятно другое- почему девушка поет в НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ минус и это называется конкурс Караоке, а не конкурс вокалистов!


Это к устроителям конкурса вопрос...

----------


## biay1

На сцене в Финляндии у них тоже есть экран-подсказка с текстом песен! То есть технически - это люди, выросшие из клубной караоке-культуры!
Дело в том, что караокеры, как класс, выделяются в особую группу НЕПРОФЕССИОНАЛОВ. Т.е. это только и, исключительно те вокалисты, которые не занимаются пением профессионально, работая на каких-то не связанных с пением должностях. Наташа, например, специалист в сфере недвижимости, Фёдор - врач гастроэнтеролог. Оба никогда не обучались вокалу, не считая непосредственно последних двух недель между оглашением их победителями в российском отборе и непосредственным выступлением в Финляндии, когда Наташа взяла несколько уроков по вокалу у Маши Кац и у педагога эстрадно-джазового училища. А Фёдор и этих уроков не брал - поёт, как родители пели! Самородок!
Уроки сценического мастерства они брали оба тоже непосредственно перед отъездом на Чемпионат Мира и вот эти-то занятия сыграли на фоне их замечательных природных данных настолько мощную роль, что даже сами лидирующие конкурсанты подходили к Фёдору (не попавшему в пятёрку сильнейших караокеров) и говорили ему, что - он лучший!
Парадокс состоит в том, что на Российском отборе Фёдор занял ЧЕТВЁРТОЕ МЕСТО! Но, когда оказалось, что у 1 и 2-го места не оказалось загранпаспортов и они не могли их оперативно получить, а у третьего места так и не получилось выучить по-английски пять песен, то поехал ФЁдор. Если уж у нас в России четвёртые места ТАКИЕ, то когда в следующем году *первое* место поедет - то и мужчины возьмут первое место! Правда, я уверен, что Фёдор станет первым! Во всяком случае, этого не только я хочу, но и все мы, его друзья-караокеры будем болеть за него!
Наташа повторно (пока) не хочет участвовать в ЧМ, планирует быть на Отборе российском в жюри и помогать нашим победителям.
Вообще, отбор караокеров на ЧМ в этом году показал очень сильный состав! Были замечательно поющие ребята и из Саратова и из Нижнего Новгорода.
А на ЧМ наши участники добивались лучшего результата в 2006 году, когда они вошли в пятёрку сильнейших караокеров мира! И вот наконец-то, в этом году - Чемпионка Мира - Наташа Пилютина!
Сейчас в Российский МинКульт поступило обращение от организаторов РОссийского Отбора на ЧМ с целью выкупить у финнов право проведения ЧМ 2010 года по караоке в России. Это естественно будет небесплатно, но в связи с победой нашей Наташи это возможно осуществится.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Да, кстати, Российский Отбор претендентов на ЧМ 2010 года начнется уже в октябре Этого года! Так что по-прежнему - любители пения форума-непрофессионалы, ждите моего сообщения - как только появится официальная информация о начале Отбора - непременно напишу здесь!

----------


## karaoke

Да уж, впервые слышу о том. что проводится чемпионат мира по караоке. А ведь у меня даже ник  связан с караоке: позорище на мою седую голову. Согласна  с необходимостью организовать конкурс форумчан: может, пока тоже караоке? Всё-таки технически это несколько проще, чем исполнение песен, написанных форумчанами. Я имею ввиду, что не все имеют возможность сделать минусовку( я не о себе. У меня-то есть такая возможность), а доступ к караоке есть практически у всех. Наташин голос просто очаровал: надеюсь с ней контракт заключили? Её голос достоин самых больших залов мира

----------


## karaoke

Ох, ребята, Фёдора только что послушала...Пусть простит меня Наташа, но Фёдор  это уникум. Какой сильный полётный голос. Просто до слёз. Сразу отпало желание участвовать в каких -либо конкурсах.

----------


## Listner

Здесь "Un amore cosi grande"  в исполнении Федора.
Начинается на 3,12 мин.
Записано на видеокамеру - качество какое есть.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgCk3sMVD7I

Прошу высказать свое мнение об исполнении.

----------


## Listner

В Москве в сентябре состоялся  чемпионат мира по караоке, россияне (Федор Рытиков и Юлия Курылева) заняли там  вторые места.

http://www.kwc.fi/the-world-has-new-champions/#comments

Здесь я выкладываю ссылки на записи некоторых выступлений.
в исполнении Федора Рытикова:
Nessun Dorma 
http://www.youtube.com/user/clubduet...16/WNu4OCRKoCQ
Un amore cosi grande
http://www.youtube.com/user/clubduets#p/u/9/L8DZFLQ8Wbw

в исполнении Юлии Курылевой:
вокализ "The great gig in the sky"  
http://www.youtube.com/user/clubduets#p/u/5/wyEOv2raVPY

"Hurt"
http://www.youtube.com/user/clubduet...49/lXNtmaxdpYE



Буду благодарен профессионалам за комментарии.

----------

